

HN News Recommender v0.3 - excerionsforte
http://normansoven.com/blog/?p=692

======
buster
Would be nice to know how it works? What's it supposed to do?

~~~
excerionsforte
I should have linked to my first post on this. Sorry.
<http://normansoven.com/blog/?p=651>

~~~
buster
Ah, great, thanks! Any chance to have this in the chrome webstore for
automatic updates?

~~~
excerionsforte
Actually, I bundled the update url with the manifest, so Chrome will auto-
check my website for updates from time to time.

